# HALLOWEEN TUT - The dead look + ice queen



## SQUALID (Oct 22, 2009)

_I were asked to do a tutorial about doing a dead looking face make up, just a standard face, which I think is a great idea! A basic dead face is such a halloween standard which almost every look builds on. So, I'm going to show you how I bring the non-living look out without zombifying it. I made a complete look out of this tutorial, that shows you how you can make this dead look a frozen corpse or an ice princess!
_











_1. Conceal your face wherever needed._








_2. Mix your regular liquid foundation, white face
paint and a gray eyeshadow..._








_3. ..to get a grayish shade like this one._








_4. Apply this all over your face and lips. Also do your
ears, neck and chest if that will be showing in your outfit._








_5. Start off with a matte light purple, put it under
your eyes and in towards the nose to deepen your
dark circles. Here I used *Eminence* from *MAD Minerals*__._








_6. Now pick a darker, more red toned purple up, 
concentrate it underneath the tearduct. I used
*Violet* also from *MAD Minerals*._








_7. Now pick up__*Eminence*__ again and contour your
nose with it. make a blended line on both sides
of your nose to define it._








_8. Also use *Eminence* on your lips. Outline them
and fill the outer corners in to deepen them._








_9. Now pick the darker *Violet* up again and do a
dramatic line under your cheekbone. Suck your
cheeks in and do a fish face to find out where
this shadow should be put._








_10. Put the same shadow in the soft part of the temple._







_11. Also put it along the hairline on your 
forehead, mostly on the outer corners._








_Here I would call the standard dead look done. From this you can do almost anything, with just a few colour changes depending on what you're going to do, of course. A zombie, vampire, werewolf, ghost, corpse bride, a victim of abuse... This would even look good with a regular smokey eye, brows as desired and some lipgloss. That would be a great dead look without doing anything over the top. 
*Or why not do a ice princess/frozen corpse?*_


_12. Fill your brows in quite heavy._








_13. Use a white mascara or mascara primer on top
to make the brows look frozen._








_14. Put a white shimmery eyshadow all around the
eye except underneath the tearduct._








_15. Fill your waterline in with a white eye pencil
and use that white mascara/mascara primer again
but on the lashes this time._








_16. Apply a clear gloss on the lips and some more
of that shimmery white shadow on the cheekbones. Done!_


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 22, 2009)

I love it!! Great Job


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 1, 2009)

really cool look


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 1, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

good job


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

Really cool!!!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Dec 25, 2009)

That is awesome! Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2009)

Your bone structure is just...amazing.


----------

